# Remedy for Elbow Calluses



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

I've searched all over the net and I cant seem to find any answers to this. Thought I'd pop the question and try. My 11 month old is starting to develop elbow calluses. Is there any remedy to stop the development and heal the bald spots? They are not grey or hardened yet, so I am hoping to heal it. He refused all the bedding I've provided preferring the cold hard floors...

P/S : My two other goldens do not have this problem even though they dont sleep on beds either...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I was told to rub a little olive oil in to soften the skin and encourage hair growth, Gracie started developing them when she was laying with the pups, hers cleared up completely


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When Ralph got them we rubbed some antiseptic cream into his elbows and covered them with some tubigrip - but he was an older dog and proud of his socks, dont think a younger dog would leave them on


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has it on one elbow! also the hair is worn off his chest just from his rubbing our floor!


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

